# Interested in purchasing a 1996 Hymer B544 2.5td



## natspring (Apr 16, 2009)

Just wondered if anyone could give feed back on this?
Good points?
Poor points?
Issues to look out for? 
All a bit green to this, so any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks 
Nat


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Nat,

We have a B544, albeit a few years younger, so can't comment on engine, etc as this is different.

As far as the motorhome side of things goes:
- The washbasin in the toilet/shower is prone to crack near the left hand corner where it is rivited. Mind you, ours has been cracked since we got it and hasn't come off.
- Have a damp check done. Hymers generally are very reliable and don't often have damp issues as far as I am aware. If they do it can get expensive, though.
- Look for cracks in the roof lights near the holes where they are connected to the lift mechanism (sorry, not the correct term I am sure, but hopefully you knwo what I mean).

Good luck,

Pieter


----------



## Mistemina (Jan 6, 2010)

We have a 1998 B544 Ducato 2.5 TDi.We only bought it this year ,so have had a couple of overnight trips and a few 'day jollies',but you may learn from our experiences so far - and look out for some of the faults we have discovered along the way.
We love the layout -very adaptable with the dinette and bench seat. Only have a three ring hob ,but there is room to fit an oven/grill (at the expense of the double cupboard under the sink).
There was a leak - from the back high up brake light - sorted with minimal effort. - but be aware and check inside lockers,(we did ,but the guy selling it cleverly kept it in a barn beforehand!). :roll: 
Our sink in the shower room has a few hairline cracks in - but nothing terminal.
The habitation and drivers door linings have a few little hairline cracks in the plastic - again in a van 12 years old to be expected.
The electric step is a bit tempremental ,mainly due to a couple of burred teeth,luckily MHF has the solution to remedy this!.
We have been told by a reputed professional engine builder that the engine is 'one of the best' and therefore not to consider chipping or re mapping it.
We think the fuel economy is good - it definately isnt guzzling diesel.
We did have a high pitched whine from the turbo diesel when going up steep hills in Devon - not sure if this is ok ,but will investigate in the near future.
Spent two cold nights in it -with no overnight heating as wild parking and not sure how good the leisure battery was - and we were as snug as bugs - a testimant to the Hymer insulation! The hot air heating from the Truma is great - even the shower/toilet has a heating vent.
I hope the items highlighted as problems do not scare you off this model as we still think the MH is fantastic.


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

We have a 1994 B644 Ducato 2.5l turbodiesel. We bought it last August and have done some music festivals, weekends, staying on friends drives after partys. We are 6, kids 14,12,10,6, and we all fit in it well and it is a great piece of kit.

All the stuff works, we had a habitation check and other than one window stay that doesn't work it was 100%. Dry as a bone, lives outdoors in what has been a very damp Cornwall this last few months. Used it at the weekend, very warm overnight with an 800w oil filled radiator (we were hooked up).

Everyone you ask about old Hymers raves about them for being fuly loaded with goodies, working well, being well insulated (ours did a ski-ing trip with its previous owners).

My sister has a 1993 fixed rear bed model and they have found theirs to be very reliable.

Personally I think it is difficult to give you too many tips, as you are unlikely to have a choice, what I mean is there will not be three of the same age to choose between, so you have to have a good look over it, suss out the seller, and hope you get lucky/have good judgement. The family we bought ours from had really looked after it during their 2 years of ownership, added LED strip light under the awning, and even a green light in the step area (looks really cool!!).

Just re-read that and it is not very helpful, but I wish you good luck, and I hope you enjoy as much as we are! NS


----------

